
Pomodoro Technique - antoaravinth
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique
======
joefarish
There have been lots of posts on the Pomdoro Technique to HN in the past:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=pomodoro&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=pomodoro&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

